# Halloween code



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love this:

http://www.cockeyed.com/archive/candy_code/candy_code.html


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Some of those are rather funny.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats great I love it! I was trying to figure out which candy code they would use for my house.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LMAO!!! I love those!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rather a sophisticated code for kids

Probably one of those completely made up humor things but still funny. I like the "mean dog" one the best.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty clever!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> Thats great I love it! I was trying to figure out which candy code they would use for my house.


Which means "egg this house?"


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I tried covering one side of the screen to see if I could figure them out by the picture... I got 2 right!!

The Werther's Originals and Reeses Pieces ones made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool wish we had them when where I grew up


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Which means "egg this house?"


So something like this than?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3210743629_9aca00fb6a_b.jpg


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Costume required at this house


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> Costume required at this house


huh, i thought that was a requirement to get candy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

do you have one for "don't come knocking when the house is rocking"?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DT, Is that for you when you have the Trick over for a treat?
Loved those. I bookmarked that page.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

djchrisb said:


> DT, Is that for you when you have the Trick over for a treat?
> Loved those. I bookmarked that page.


Depends on who is getting the treat. LOL.

Too bad they don't have one for Pull my finger. That is my favoirte.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Pretty funny... this IS a joke right? I know when I was trick or treating there's no way I would have gone around drawing on the sidewalk when I could have been getting candy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it papa?... Is it?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've never seen those before, but would probably whoop out loud now if I did!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That's pretty good.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Very funny i would like to see what they put in front of my house.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

haha. Those are actually really funny.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Hobos used to use similar codes... way back in the days when hobos were prominent.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

In my neighborhood they'd probably get confused with gang tags.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hobo codes:
http://svott.com/mt/archives/hobo_codes.html


----------

